# RUB's for a rodent rack????



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Would these work if I put a 'mesh' panel in the lid or in the side????
If the mesh was on the side I could attach bottles that way instead of drilling holes for them as well.


If so what sizes would be ok for 1.3 mice/rats/multi's???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've tried that, Saxon - two 35-litre boxes - and I found that there are two problems.

Mesh in the lid of a tall box = potential ammonia buildup if the mice manage to plug up their water bottle and flood the floor.

Mesh in the side = Bloody rodents kick bedding out all over the place.

Now, shorter shallower boxes - say, the 18's maybe - with meshed lids - might be better.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

ive kept rats in the 18L Rubs in the past while sorting out cages and so long as you have adequate ventilation to prevent condensation then its fine. 
They do chew on the plastic a bit which is quite soft though none ever escaped


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i dont keep mine in RUBS but they are in storage containers. they were just the cheapest i could get. they work fine for me. i am just going to add mesh wholes in the lids this weekend to stop the condensation.

lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks,

I've got some of them in tubs from ikea, 75p with lid (approx 45cm x 30 x 30 ), but can't get rid of the condensation as I haven't got mesh in the lids yet just air holes.

I think I'll get one or two RUB's and try them before I go spending a fortune on them. I think I'll tryt he 18's as well if they're not so tall.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

The 18l ones i used are about 9 1/2" tall so they arent too bad.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think I'll go for that size.
If I can find somewhere that sells them.
Would they do for rats as well.
I've never actually seen the size of them and I'm no good at equating size to a picture or measurments.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm i kept 3 rats i was growing on in there for a bit but they arent big enough to house adult rats really.
As a guide you should look for 1 sq ft of space per rat.
you might be ok to keep 1 or 2 inside but not as a permanent solution


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

We use a 50 litre really useful tub for our multimammates. They haven't even bothered trying to nibble their way out.. i've got LOADS of chews, wooden things for them to bite on, and within 3 weeks we have had our first lot of babies  . We've also managed to fit other things in there for them to keep them occupied. I'll take a photo when i find the time. 

I just used a soldering iron along the top of the tub, to create a lot of ventilation. Works fine with me.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

royalpython said:


> We use a 50 litre really useful tub for our multimammates. They haven't even bothered trying to nibble their way out.. i've got LOADS of chews, wooden things for them to bite on, and within 3 weeks we have had our first lot of babies  . We've also managed to fit other things in there for them to keep them occupied. I'll take a photo when i find the time.
> 
> I just used a soldering iron along the top of the tub, to create a lot of ventilation. Works fine with me.


 
I've got one and just used the soldering iron for now. The 18l boxes are for fancy mice.
If it seems they need more ventilation I'll put a mesh screen in.

I've had my Multi's for three weeks and not got babies yet. I have these in cages at present and they just don't seem happy so I'm going to get them a bigger RUB on Friday. How many have you in a 50l RUB??

Would the 50l RUB's be big enough for 1.2 rats for breeding or wold the 64l or 84l be better??


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

saxon said:


> Would these work if I put a 'mesh' panel in the lid or in the side????
> If the mesh was on the side I could attach bottles that way instead of drilling holes for them as well.
> 
> 
> If so what sizes would be ok for 1.3 mice/rats/multi's???


I use medium stacker boxes by Whitefurz
I cut a hole in the front and fix mesh over the hole. I was using a soldering iron but that is slow. I now use a dremmel with a saw blade attachment for cutting and a drill bit to make holes. The wire mesh is cut so that the wire ends can be pushed through the holes and bent over to fix the panel.
I also fit a small peice of wire to the back to create a flow of air and (just because I'm obseesed with condensation) I use the soldering iron to make holes in the top and along the sides near the bottom.
I then fix a wire box to the inside of the front panel as a food hopper and cut a hole through from the front, so I don't have to open the lid at feeding time. This food hopper has a peice of plastic on the top to stop mouse wee from dropping onto the food and another peice inside at the front to stop food dropping out onto the floor.
Finally I make a hole in the wire and put on a loop to hold the water bottle.

I hope that all makes sense, here's some pics to help.

Natrix









View of cages in position








Close look








Inside view of feeder hopper








Feeder hopper from front and water bottle









Rear ventilation hole


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

looks pretty cool. what size mesh do you use. do you think 6mm would be too big?

lee


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

californiankinglover said:


> looks pretty cool. what size mesh do you use. do you think 6mm would be too big?
> 
> lee


6mm is fine (it's what I use) but the next size up (12mm) is no good for breeding cages as the young mice can walk straight through it.

Natrix


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

ok, thanks, im sure i have either 6mm or 8mm in the shed somewere. i need to do better ventilation in my cages. they are all full of condensation. will do this weekend.

thanks for the help
lee


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

We have 3 multi's in there at the moment. We're probably going to move them into a bigger tank soonish, if the colony get's a bit big.

here's the pic's





















saxon said:


> I've got one and just used the soldering iron for now. The 18l boxes are for fancy mice.
> If it seems they need more ventilation I'll put a mesh screen in.
> 
> I've had my Multi's for three weeks and not got babies yet. I have these in cages at present and they just don't seem happy so I'm going to get them a bigger RUB on Friday. How many have you in a 50l RUB??
> ...


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

just cut holes in the lids and put mesh over. it is great. there isnt any condensation now!!! 

thanks a lot for the help
lee


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks,

I need to get the RUB sorted pretty quick now as the mice have chewed a hole in the tub they were in. I have put them in another tub and will get the RUB sorted tomorrow.
I very nearly had escapee mice!!!!!!


----------

